# clear or black ptex?



## keljai (Feb 9, 2010)

so l have a black base board BUT l m ight but switch board soon to a grey one. SO if l use a clear ptex on a black surface will it look off? or will it be the same as if l used black?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Black will hold the longest imo

who gives a shit if it looks bad, that's not what you put it on their for


----------



## keljai (Feb 9, 2010)

there the same matieral, y would black stay on longer?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Supposedly carbons contaminate the more clear when your burning it. And in my experience black just does a better job.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

black, from my experience even the clear one turns blackish when you burn it anyways.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

seant46 said:


> black, from my experience even the clear one turns blackish when you burn it anyways.


If it's turning black you're holding it too far from the flame.

There's different grades of Ptex but if you're just using the standard candle either or will use and being that the board is black the clear will only have a minimal discoloration.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Who cares really... I used black on a lime green base becuse that's what I had. Looks all scarred and less likely to get stolen 

I would say though, I prefer the ptex iron to the candle.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have one board repaired with clear and one repaired with black. Both have held up just fine.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've had a couple clears blow out, and not one black has yet. Could just be luck, who knows.


----------

